# top by RSS



## skeletor (May 15, 2015)

Hello.
Is there method to top process by RSS? At Linux/Solaris there are, but at FreeBSD I don't find it.
Thanks.


----------



## tobik@ (May 15, 2015)

You mean sort by RSS in top(1)? `top -o res`. You can also select a different order by pressing o when `top` is running.


----------

